# My poor dead bunny.



## Kooldanny64 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey again guys, Danny here. Since I've spent soo much time going through the threads here, I might as well post down an incident that happened to me a couple months ago. My only Lop rabbit, Fluffy, was almost a year old. I let him out one day to roam that backyard and left my little brother to babysit. Later that night I told him to put the rabbit up before It gets dark. I don't know what he did, but I guess he didn't lock the cages tight so poor fluffy broke out. When I woke up that morning to feed him, I noticed he wasn't in his cage and ran out to look for him. In the middle of my backyard I saw him and started to call his name. That's why I noticed he wasn't moving, and he wasn't taking a nap. When I moved in to take a closer look, I saw that his head was gone. It terrified and shocked the life out of me. I've seen many rabbits die in my time, but never like this. His head was taken clean off, almost as if it was man-done. The ears were also cut off and left next to his body. I would have taken pictures, but I'm not one to want to remember such horrific events. At the time I thought maybe a raccoon or something attacked him, but then I thought, What kind of predator kills their prey for food, and only takes the head? That's when I did a little research and there are numerous accounts of decapitated bunnies. I don't know if that applies to poor Fluffy and who would want to do something like this, but I would really like to know what happened to him. If anyone has any comments on this as to if they think it was part of the circle of life, or if this was an act of murder and animal cruelty. Thanks for reading guys.

-Danny
R.I.P. Fluffy~


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh my gosh. Danny that is such a terrible story. I'm so sorry about your Fluffy.  

I don't know anything about this but my gut feeling tells me that a predator wouldn't dismantle its prey in this manner... and the little ears.  Poor thing.


----------



## Kooldanny64 (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah, I suspected my neighbor, but all my neighbors are my cousins!! If I ever find out my uncle did this, he won't hear the end of it. My other neighbor from across the fence, now they are people to look out for. I always hear chickens and ducks out in the back, and the next day, silence... Then again, they know we have rabbits and wouldn't dare jump into our yards. The only thing I can think of is... kids. There's a huge open forest out behind my backyard that kids like to run around and play paintball in. I have a feeling poor Fluffy might have stepped right in the middle of them at some point. People these days, they hunt down anything for the sake of fun. I really hope I get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 15, 2009)

That was not done by any predator, except one that travels upright on two legs. Predators go for the soft tissue--liver, heart etc. No predator eats the head.


----------



## Kooldanny64 (Oct 15, 2009)

So it must have been a human. Heartless people... I wish I was awake to see this happening. Who knows what I would've done.. poor Fluffy.







This is a just a picture of my recently deceased rabbits. The lop rabbit on top was poor O' Fluffy. He always had Patch (bottom rabbit) to watch over him when they played outside. Patch died a couple weeks before Fluffy did. Patch got into a fight with his brother Brownie because Brownie got jealous of Patch and his friendship with Fluffy and the Does. Patch didn't make it after the fight.. They usually fight for fun, but this time Brownie was fighting for real. The fight took place inside of a cage; thus, I could not have stopped them fast enough. I blame Patch's death on myself everyday that I wake up. All because I wanted to install a new water bottle that I bought for him.. Never again.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 15, 2009)

:X

:tears2:

how awful....... I hope you find out what happened. No animal should have to suffer such a terrible and cruel death!


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh. Patch and Fluffy were so calm together. How sad that his brother hurt him so badly...  I'm sorry you lost two bunnies so quickly. 

I would be super, super careful with your other rabbits. Make sure your family and sibs especially, are onboard and on high alert. I really hope nothing like this happens to Brownie or any other rabbit.


----------



## Kooldanny64 (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks. I will be sure to take good care of all of them.


----------



## happatk (Oct 15, 2009)

God, I don't think I've ever heard of anything more tragic. I'm so sorry for both of your losses. They seemed like really sweet buns and they were freakin' adorable, too.


----------

